# Cat with diarrhoea



## m1stify (1 December 2014)

Hi, cat was unwell few weeks ago not keeping food or water down so brought to vets put on drip and was there for a few days. Came home and was on antibiotics but when these finished the diarrhoea returned. Back to vet last thurs and given more medication.. But til last night diarrhoea still there. Medication will last another 5 days. How long would you wait before expectinf things to improve? He is very well in himself!


----------



## FubsyMog (1 December 2014)

What is he being fed? Was he ok whilst on the first lot of ABs but the problem started only when that medication finished? What is the current medication - more ABs?


----------



## m1stify (1 December 2014)

I have to feed him wet food in order to disguise the tablets - he is normally fed dry food. Things improved a bit today so fingers crossed!


----------



## Amymay (1 December 2014)

Pop him back on his regular dry food, and feed white fish separately to get the tablets in. Or simply pop them down his neck.


----------



## m1stify (1 December 2014)

Thanks will try the fish not sure if I tould survive the down the throat method!!!


----------



## FubsyMog (2 December 2014)

Wet food is horrendous for giving them diarrhoea, especially if they are not used to it. Like amymay, I prefer the tablet hidden in a fishy morsel tactic. Or down the neck. For that, you need a firm grasp of the cat, hand under chin to tip head back and apply pressure to either side of jaws. Once mouth is open, flick teblet as far back as possible, hold mouth shut and stroke down the throat to encourage swallowing.


----------



## Equi (2 December 2014)

I would be giving chicken or at least a very high quality and high meat content cat food. Cats are meat eaters, and most cat food, like dog food, is full of grain. Dogs have actually evolved to handle this according to a new study, which is why less have problems these days, but cats have not.


----------



## FubsyMog (2 December 2014)

equi said:



			I would be giving chicken or at least a very high quality and high meat content cat food. .
		
Click to expand...

Yes, should also have mentioned that there is a vast difference in the content/quality of cat foods, wet and dry. The poor ones create very bad guts. Kind of like a person eating greasy, junky takeaway every day - tastes lovely, but bad for the digestion. I would feed real meat over packaged wet food if cat needs moisture/flavour to disguise something.


----------

